# Northeast Treatment-Free Beekeeping Conference, July 24-29, 2012, Leominster MA



## Ramona (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi all,

Just posted details for the 2012 treatment-free conference in Leominster, MA on the Beekeeping Meetings forum:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...ping-Conference-July-24-29-2012-Leominster-MA

We're really excited that Michael Bush will be back after two years away and we're welcoming Les Crowder (top bar beekeeper from New Mexico) for the first time!

Hope to see you in Leominster!

Ramona


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

Will you guys be posting videos again?


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

Ramona

MB will be here in July. We are looking forward to it. You will enjoy Les, he does a great job and I know him well. More people in this area keep TB hives than conventional. I'm one of the conventional folks and probably in the minority. Les knows his bees.


----------



## Tillie (Apr 26, 2006)

It was a fabulous conference. I learned a lot but more than that I got to meet Michael Bush! - I was so overwhelmed that I couldn't even talk to him the first day! \

Les, Kirk, Dean, Ramona, Michael, Erik, Dee, Paul Arnold, Sam Comfort - all the speakers were helpful and the main theme was the importance of balance in the beehive and good nutrition for the bees from honey and pollen. I came away more resolute than ever about not treating and committed to looking askance at reported research results until I thoroughly explore how a researcher gets his/her results (and who is paying for the study!).

To a person, the speakers were open and engaging. And the food (all meals were a part of the conference) were the most delicious I've experienced in a long time.

Linda T in Atlanta


----------

